# I love everything about my U-22 NEOS except,,,



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I love everything about my U-22 NEOS,,,
Except for that dangnable front sight blade,,,
I don't care how bright the day is I just can't see it.

I recently heard about EKW making a fiber optic front sight,,,
I bought a green sight for one NEOS and a red sight for my other NEOS.

Man what a difference they make!

I just thought I would pass this along to you good folk,,,
It's like having a newer better NEOS.

Aarond

.


----------

